# My Haul from OL Open House



## paphreek (Jul 16, 2006)

Julie and I just got back from an after hours open house at Orchids, Ltd. that Jerry, Jason, family, and crew hosted for the Orchid Society of Minnesota. It was 95F outside, but with the evaporative cololers blowing over 55F well water, the greenhouses were very comfortable. Everyone had a great time and I came back with entirely too many plants. Here's my haul:

Phrag. Mini Grande (pearcei x warscewiczianum)
Phrag. Robin Redbreast (Robrt Palm x besseae flavum)
2 Paph barbigerums (in bud)
Paph angthong album (3rd generation breeding, in bud?)
2 Paph fairrieanum (different crosses)
2 Paph (grodefroyae x Bella Lucia)
Paph (Muriel Constance x concolor) in bud
Paph (Irish Eyes x[Blanche Sawyer x Freckles])
Paph (Grizzly Hill x Double Bell)


----------



## Gideon (Jul 16, 2006)

Very nice, can't wait for the pics, especially the Mini Grande


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2006)

I hope the buds are nice and fat!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 16, 2006)

Gideon said:


> Very nice, can't wait for the pics, especially the Mini Grande



Our Mini Grande is a few months away from blooming as the second growth is just starting to grow. Jerry said that the first growth will go into bud when the second growth is around 1/2 to 2/3 size. The one in bloom at OL had three dark, long petalled flowers on one spike. There is a picture on the Orchids, Ltd. website. http://www.orchidweb.com/dtl_spec.asp?PRecno=3434 The plant is very compact and the flowers actually look a little darker in person than the photo shows.


----------



## Marco (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey paph. Sweet haul. Can't wiat for pics. How mini is mini on the mini-grande. Caught my eye cause small plants are good.


----------



## Heather (Jul 16, 2006)

A lovely way to spend an evening if you ask me. I think I would go insane there if I ever had the opportunity to visit in person!


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 16, 2006)

Good choices - pictures please


----------



## paphreek (Jul 16, 2006)

Marco said:


> Hey paph. Sweet haul. Can't wiat for pics. How mini is mini on the mini-grande. Caught my eye cause small plants are good.



The leaf span of the mature growth is about 12 inches. Julie intentionally selected a smaller one, but the leaf spans on the others weren't much larger.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 16, 2006)

paphjoint said:


> Good choices - pictures please



I forgot to bring along the camera, so I don't have pictures of the open house, but I will post pictures of the blooms as they occur. BTW, I was able to pick up a seedling of Paph Uri Baruk from Jason on an earlier visit.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 16, 2006)

paphreek said:


> Our Mini Grande is a few months away from blooming as the second growth is just starting to grow. Jerry said that the first growth will go into bud when the second growth is around 1/2 to 2/3 size. The one in bloom at OL had three dark, long petalled flowers on one spike. There is a picture on the Orchids, Ltd. website. http://www.orchidweb.com/dtl_spec.asp?PRecno=3434 The plant is very compact and the flowers actually look a little darker in person than the photo shows.


Nice one, I want one too


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

There's no such thing as too many plants. They make the oxygen we breath..Phrag Robin Readbreast, I'm so jealous! E.


----------

